# Standalone Sling Player?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm just trying out the Sling Adapter on my new Hopper. 
I like the concept, but the browser interface kind of sucks. 
Mine won't stay in full screen on Chrome (18.0.1025.142 m), and I'd prefer a standalone player that I could play either full screen or as a border-less window.

The majority of my use is actually across my home network. Is there a standalone player for PC that will connect to the Dish Sling Adapter?

DirectTV2PC from Cyberlink worked great.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just tested it in IE9 and it won't hold full screen there either.
I suspect it's being affected by my weather station software, which sends an update every 15 seconds.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you send me a screen shot of your screen so I can determine if tje application is not loaded properly. You can use IE, FF, or Chrome with Windows and Safari with Apple.

I have a Hopper and I'm able to sling without problems. Would you provide your login information to me in a PM so I can test your account and see what is happening? Please let me know. Thanks.



Marlin Guy said:


> Just tested it in IE9 and it won't hold full screen there either.
> I suspect it's being affected by my weather station software, which sends an update every 15 seconds.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll do it when I get home later. I'm also going to test it on another PC running Linux to see if that holds a full screen view... assuming it will run on Linux?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

No love for Linux. How's that for irony? :nono:

I think I'll just install a tuner card on the PC and move a Joey. 
This is one feature that could use some serious work.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Try Firefox. I could not get it to install at all in Internet Explorer but it seems to be ok on Firefox.

At first, I think there was a little instability but it settled down after a minute.

This was on my 722k, however so it could be different that the Hopper.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Works fine for me under Firefox. I ran, changed channels, no problem. Try it. 

Scott


----------

